# Michael Jackson RIP - 6/25/2009



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

He died of a heart attack today.

http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/article/ALeqM5gK_BZYsLvb9-YlmofeU7Ye4OzVuQ


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

CNN is saying he's in a coma. But all the other agencies say he has passed including Fox, MSNBC, and LA Times. CNN is awaiting official confirmation from their sources but it doesn't look good.

He's been accused of a lot of messed up stuff and we'll probably never know if any of it is true nor does it matter now. Let us all remember Michael the way we do best here:

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtyJbIOZjS8[/nomedia]


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Isn't it horrible!!!!!maybe i'll just go die now....Roxy can use my body for her haunt...

edit:he was in a coma till like 5 minutes ago


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

CNN just confirmed that he has died as well. That is so sad. He was accused of doing some bad stuff, and I hope that none of it was true, but we'll never know for certain. He was definitely strange, but people loved him anyway - he will be missed.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

R.I.P. Michael. My iPod is flooded with his music.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

That's too bad..R.I.P. Michael..
thanks for the Thriller


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Draik41895 said:


> maybe i'll just go die now....Roxy can use my body for her haunt...


Actually, you might make good fertilizer for our butterfly garden:devil:

I agree, TM - let's remember Michael for his tremendous talent as a musician and performer.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

I heard horror stories about how his parents were so hard on him (as well as his siblings) when they were younger - kind of makes you wonder what kind of impact that had on his adult life. Always kinda felt sorry for him.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

R.I.P, His music will live on and the great videos his done in the past.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

i'm so sad from this bummed out my day.


----------



## Ravenseye (Jul 11, 2007)

I am oddly saddened by this.

He was definitely odd. His music definitely was fun.

Weird Al has gotta be going nuts right now....

R.I.P Michael. I'm glad to have enjoyed your music!
-Mike


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

im still in shock...he had some good songs. still have mixed feelings about him. RIP Michael Jackson


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

RIP M.J. , I think today I'm more ticked off than sad to hear about Michael's death. He has always been a good artist and person , not just after death. The media has attacked him and torn him apart and not until after his death do they suddenly put on a fake face and say how good of a person he was, yet they would make fun of him. I think society doesn't really admire how great someone is until after they die, and this is what is truly sad. I turned on the tv and Ryan Seacrest was saying how sad he is and other bul[email protected]%., but Ryan and all the other media d-bags constantly would rip him apart. It is unethical to make fun of Jackson basically the last 20 years of his whole life and then just turn away and admire him, the media is full of crap. He's always been a great artist and as a society we need to admire people while they're still living.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

His childhood was definitely a train wreck. His father would be at their studio sessions and hit them with a belt if they missed a step or screwed up the song. Might explain his fascination/obsession with child like things, as he never had a normal childhood. Like all uber eccentric people (celebrity or not) there were pieces of his story that really made you wonder about his mental state. All the drama aside, he was a rare talent and hopefully will be remembered for his contributions to the entertainment world. The media circus will subside in a few weeks. The guy's legacy will be around forever.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Wow, two icons from my life gone on the same day. Farrah and Michael. 

R.I.P.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Like I said,im sad and all,but they talked like all day about M.J and like an hour and a half about farrah on cnn


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Thank you for your post jdubbya.  I had to delete it and other responses due to the tone of later the posts.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Bye Michael, thanks for "Thriller" it is sill the most awesome set of tracks ever laid down.

P.S. What Dave said ^^^


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Please refrain from attacking each other.


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

I was trying to make an ethical point just like everyone else that quoted that post. Kinda like my video post on "is halloween dying", I guess that video was offending?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

KINGS CRYPT said:


> I was trying to make an ethical point just like everyone else that quoted that post. Kinda like my video post on "is halloween dying", I guess that video was offending?


If you wanted to make a point then you should have done it without calling other members names or swearing.


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Hauntiholik said:


> If you wanted to make a point then you should have done it without calling other members names or swearing.


.....sorry,


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

The world record for people dancing to Thriller was set in Austin, TX.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I was into hard rock when Wacko Jacko was in his prime and less creepy, so I guess I don't understand what all the fuss is about. Michael Jackson was the begining of the end of Mtv. It's sad when anyone dies, but I can't watch TV, listen to the radio or surf the web without seeing MJ over and over. I think the really sad thing is Farrah's losing battle against cancer got downgraded to a minor story.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I will keep my personal comments about MJ to myself so as not to be deleted. But I was disappointed that "The House of Reps" took a minute of silence to acknowledge his death and the TV never said anything about them marking Farrah or Ed McMahon's death. And that is all I can say about his death (or life) that wouldn't be found offensive on here.


----------

